# Bumper Scratches



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thoughts on this?










I quite like the challenge of attempting to do this myself but question is, is it wise?

I have filled the larger scratch and sanded all smaller scratches.

I have some paint and primer and a basic idea after hours of youtube/DW research :lol:

Yay or nay?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Give it a go what else can go wrong, and if it works then pennies saved and if not then smart repair guy might be able to sort it for you.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice one chongo, just need the nads to do it now :lol:

Any tips lads?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

That big white area at the top looks shapey from here... looks like it’s been rubbed sore... ( being polite )
Prep needs more work
If you do it right may just get away with painting the corner and flicking into the lower rear bit of the bumper 
Getting people to sort it after you’ve had ago may cost you more in the long run


----------

